# Repower: Binnacle/Control change: Evinrude to Yamaha



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm repowering and just a quick question. This is NOT a debate of Etec vs Yamaha, I can find those all day long on my own thank you. I'm curious what I'll encounter when switching over from a TOP mount binnacle Evinrude to a TOP mount Yamaha binnacle mount. For example I've got a system check gauge on the Etec and that would be gone and replaced by a Yamaha tach. Not sure on the differences in size and mounting from the Evinrude binnacle to the standard top mount Yamaha binnacle. I can buy a brand new F115 installed at a great price. However, dealer told me if it's a new boat that it's a pretty straight forward deal. Since the Evinrude controls etc. would be pulled, the last thing I want to end up with is a mess on the console. Not sure what size the Yamaha round digital tach etc.

The F115 is about $1600 more than the Etec installed BUT dealer told me "I don't know what we'll run into with changes that need to be made on your console after we pull the Evinrude binnacle etc. since it's not just a straight engine swap.

Anyone have any input or done anything similar? The last thing I want to do is have a console that looks "hacked up" etc. Just trying to get an idea of what I may run into. If it'll be a royal pain and cost me my first born, I'll stick with repowering with the Etec. Dealer is a good competent dealer and has a pretty good rep. Sounded like he was throwing up a red flag for any changes/mods that may run into more $.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The Yamaha uses the standard 3" holes so that shouldn't be a problem. The binnacle is another question. The Yamaha may or may not cover the hole depending on which one the Etec used. If the hole is too big then a nice teak cover can be used to cover the hole and the new binnacle install in it.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

They Yamaha gauges are not real big. I think the whole they go into is 3& 1/4. Wide. Maybe you would just need to go a bit bigger for the opening. It can be made to look good and not hacked up. The binacle switch out should be pretty straight foward. Pull the old one and cables and run the new ones. Then the key and kill switch. All the wiring for the motor is usually fairly clean. It is all the wiring for the boat that tends to get messy over the years. Mystery wires are always fun. It should not be any big deal to do this. You will love the F115 they are great motors and great on gas.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

TheCaptKen said:


> The Yamaha uses the standard 3" holes so that shouldn't be a problem. The binnacle is another question. The Yamaha may or may not cover the hole depending on which one the Etec used. If the hole is too big then a nice teak cover can be used to cover the hole and the new binnacle install in it.


The Etec binnacle is an 09.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Doing the conversion, many times all that is needed is poly board cut and shaped to cover the old control and fit the new. There is a company that makes them already made for that we used to use, but now make our own. It is easy to do. If you have any woodworking skills, it is easy to cut and shape it. Or, like CaptKen said, a piece of teak. I like the poly for longevity.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sir,

here are a few before after pics of my repower from last year.
you can see the starboard used for the key & kill switch as it was a smidge bigger and the throttles were one for one.

additionally, i used to have the round-face gauges, new ones i opted for were square-faced. they are EXACTLY the same size, the only exception being what's on the outside of the plate.

the other consideration in the repower/rigging for me was going from analog to digital, and from cabling to fly-by-wire for the throttles.

Lastly, i took advantage of the Yamaha Extended Warranty which took everything from 3 to 5 years vice the incentive $.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks MUCH !


----------

